# 2006 judge



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

This dealer by my house has a 2006 gto with sap package for sale the the owner made a new version of the judge 550+ horse pretty cool just wanted to share and it is also for sale 43,000 big ones I wouldnt pay that much for it but I would still like to own it:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice color choice to make a judge, BOM is one of a kind. Any idea what the mileage clock is at?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I saw that car for sale a year ago on ebay....still unsold. I believe the price dropped a little. Why would they mimic the Buick GSX stripes? :confused

IMO they could have done a better Judge appearance job on it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

From here it doesn't look much different from any other GTO.:confused


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya i think it has 4000 miles on it and its got like the judge stickers and decals all over it and its supercharged ya no one can afford it i guess. i couldn't get a close enough pic is pretty much has every option ya the price was at 60 now is like at 40


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

It looks good, a little much for 150 more hp I feel, wheels and pinstriping. Unless their is more that is unseen.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Punctuation, anyone? I ran out of breath reading those two posts.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya it has the gauge pod in the center two but ya deff to high of a price i saw a 1000hp 2004 on eBay for 30 grand. But i don't know there something about this one that i like.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

Pontiac never offered a Judge package....

It will probably sit awhile until they drop the price.


----------



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

does anyone have an idea of what wheels those are?....they would look good on my car


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I know they didnt offer one the owner wanted to make a new version of the judge. But basically it looks like a 06 gto but with a sap package and judge stickers on it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I thought about Judging mine. I had the plans laid out. I had exact looking custom Judge stickers made up. I had them made with a smoke background, black lettering, with quicksilver outlining around the letters with a clear coat applied. I had them re-sized to fit the scale of the car. My plan was to place stickers under the fender badges where the 70's year was located. One on the trunk like the 70's and I had one made to scale the glove box. I got a quote to have a 69' stripe painted on in Black/smoke with quicksilver in it to contour the body line of the car. 

In the end, I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> In the end, I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


Glad you didn't! I think our cars with judge badging look stupid..... besides, yours is sportin something no judge can touch.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I had the whole process planned out in my head. Before I did any modifying I photoshopped it. After I saw what it would look like, I pondered it more and thought about it. The more I thought about it the more I didn't like the way it looked. Besides this car didn't originate from Laugh-In. But people would be laughin'. :willy:


----------



## markfothebeast (Feb 28, 2008)

I had seen this car in person. I had actually test drove the black 04' they had last summer. Thought they had sold this car to a man in another state? Anyhow, when I first seen it in 07' the price was around $57,000. The owner of the dealer had driven it across the country or something and had documented his trip and had it with the car. I believe a few other things were done to the car such as a cam change. 

You would think that this car would look lame painted up as a "The Judge" but this thing looked like a dream car up close. BTW, its called Arrow Pontiac in Inver Grove Heights, MN. I don't go there because they pissed me off twice.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya I was looking at the black one to if it was a 04 m6 with like 30k miles but ya I only deal with two people there because like you said they are jerks. Right now they have a 04 red a4 with like 50k miles and they want like 18 grand for it. I think there nuts!


----------



## markfothebeast (Feb 28, 2008)

Those 6-speeds are hard to find. All I can find in Minnesota is the autos.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya same here if I find a m6 it normally has like 70k miles on it so i gave in to a auto!:confused


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

markfothebeast said:


> I had seen this car in person.
> 
> You would think that this car would look lame painted up as a "The Judge" but this thing looked like a dream car up close.


Each to their own in appearance taste... but I've seen a few sportin Judge decals, one local goat in BOM... and I'm not impressed... IMO clean of useless graphics look much better.... my favorite BOM and SRM.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

found a video on this baby mabe this will help to tell whats in it!
YouTube - A Very Special GTO Judge - Minnesota Grown Pontiac GTO


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'm speechless. 
Putting a 2006 GTO in a video with a Judge, and calling that 06' a Judge while infringing on the copyright from Pontiac ...... unlawful. They are risking legal ramifications by airing that. Top it off, guys joy riding in it while they are trying to sell it,  That car has been for sale a couple of years now, I guess they may as well play in it because for what they want for it it will be for sale a long time.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I'm speechless.
> Putting a 2006 GTO in a video with a Judge, and calling that 06' a Judge while infringing on the copyright from Pontiac ...... unlawful. They are risking legal ramifications by airing that. Top it off, guys joy riding in it while they are trying to sell it,  That car has been for sale a couple of years now, I guess they may as well play in it because for what they want for it it will be for sale a long time.


I Completely agree,

These guys are just asking for trouble - Theres 60, theres 90, just keep going up to 170 to show how little respect you boys at the dealer have for the car, that will attract your customers. Some who don't know much about the new GTO's might believe they were actually offered in a judge package. 

I pitty the fool who buys this car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe the speed they said, they said 90, but when the camera looked up at the road, they were just going with trafic, they weren't even gaining on the car in front of them.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

And the funny thing is they are speeding right past the court house that is were the dealer is at and i think the dad built it and gave it to the son not sure!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I'm speechless.


After watching that video I've got 3 words... that was ghay!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> After watching that video I've got 3 words... that was ghay!!!!


LOL

All Rise.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL they finally sold it for like $40,000 to some guy in michigan i feel really bad for that guy!!! RIP OFF:lol:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> LOL they finally sold it for like $40,000 to some guy in michigan i feel really bad for that guy!!! RIP OFF:lol:


Its going to be pretty painful if he joins the forum and reads THIS thread.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:agree


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

:agree it was a nice car they just didnt really seam to care for it!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The video listed what was added. If you add up the cost of the parts, 40 is a really good price for that car if you would do the same modifications.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> LOL they finally sold it for like $40,000 to some guy in michigan i feel really bad for that guy!!! RIP OFF:lol:





Aramz06 said:


> Its going to be pretty painful if he joins the forum and reads THIS thread.


Absolutely if he ever finds this thread from a friend that had to nearly give his away..... $ for $ put into the car and appearance, owe5's goat would have been my choice.... and I hope the "Judge" buyer doesn't think he has much of a warrenty because he bought it from a dealer... lol.

LS1GTO.com Forums - 2005 MBM Maggie Goat For Sale`


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Absolutely if he ever finds this thread from a friend that had to nearly give his away..... $ for $ put into the car and appearance, owe5's goat would have been my choice.... and I hope the "Judge" buyer doesn't think he has much of a warrenty because he bought it from a dealer... lol.
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - 2005 MBM Maggie Goat For Sale`


:agree That was definitely the best price I have seen for a goat , let alone a Magnacharged one. Some lucky dude picked it up and is having the time of his life.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

That goat looks very nice.


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello gto owners I'm the Michigan man who purchased the 06 gto judge last week, I have read all of the comments that you guys have made and just to let you know I ended up buying the car for 35k cash including delivery IMO it's a great deal to get a car with over 20k in parts alone on top of a six speed gto with only 5400 miles I'll be giving this car to my son for his 21st birthday, he's 18 now he loves pontiac's and currently drives a 97 grand prix gt. One of the first things I did was remove the stripe because theres only one judge and we all know what year that is.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

orangestorm said:


> Hello gto owners I'm the Michigan man who purchased the 06 gto judge last week, I have read all of the comments that you guys have made and just to let you know I ended up buying the car for 35k cash including delivery IMO it's a great deal to get a car with over 20k in parts alone on top of a six speed gto with only 5400 miles I'll be giving this car to my son for his 21st birthday, he's 18 now he loves pontiac's and currently drives a 97 grand prix gt. One of the first things I did was remove the stripe because theres only one judge and we all know what year that is.


Welcome to the forum.

First of all with what mods did it come with that it ended up being more than 20k just for parts.


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

Magnuson super charger
JBA headers, plug wires
Magnaflow cat back
BMR subframe connectors, BMR poly bushings BMR axels BMR axel stubs 
BMR alum drive shaft BMR drive shaft safety loop
Hotchkis sway bars front and rear
Eibach springs
Harrop rear diff cover 
JHP dash gauges JHP shifter
Boyd Coddington wheels Toyo Tires
Koni Shocks and struts
SAP grills, front spoiler, rear spoiler
Tinted windows
judge stripe package

I have all the original parts for sale if anyone is interested?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

orangestorm said:


> Hello gto owners I'm the Michigan man who purchased the 06 gto judge last week, I have read all of the comments that you guys have made and just to let you know I ended up buying the car for 35k cash including delivery IMO it's a great deal to get a car with over 20k in parts alone on top of a six speed gto with only 5400 miles I'll be giving this car to my son for his 21st birthday, he's 18 now he loves pontiac's and currently drives a 97 grand prix gt. One of the first things I did was remove the stripe because theres only one judge and we all know what year that is.


Well good luck with the vehicle! I don't understand why it took so long to sell thats my only problem. I am guessing that when they first started listing the price it was at like $60,000. but you got it down to 35 thats pretty good!

I know I am rude for saying this but thats allot of car for your son when he turns 21! I am almost 20 and i think my 04 is allot of car for me. just my opinion.


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

He's started out driving souped up go karts, and handle my Buick Grand National very well he respects power and is very knowledgeable.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

orangestorm said:


> I ended up buying the car for 35k cash including delivery


Wow, they lost their A$$ on that; good deal for you though.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

orangestorm said:


> Magnuson super charger
> JBA headers, plug wires
> Magnaflow cat back
> BMR subframe connectors, BMR poly bushings BMR axels BMR axel stubs
> ...






Very nice list you got there, buddy.


----------

